

Ted Linden, 1938 - 2009 - shutter
http://glinden.blogspot.com/2009/01/my-father-ted-linden-1938-2009.html

======
davi
"All of this from a man who was the son of a millwright, only in America."

I wondered, What exactly is a millwright? It's one of those older words that
everyone once knew the definition of. Apparently, they set up and integrate
heavy equipment in mills and factories:

<http://www.bls.gov/oco/ocos190.htm>

[http://www.guymturner.com/rigging-millwright/equipment-
proje...](http://www.guymturner.com/rigging-millwright/equipment-projects.asp)

So it looks like they are skilled, blue collar, mechanical/industrial hackers.
Greg Linden sees his father's programming proclivities in himself and his son;
perhaps the tendency extended back to his grandfather, too.

------
wmwong
My condolences. I too know how it feels to have lost my father. It will
definitely be hard with ups and downs, but as you have already started to
discover, he has done great things and have brought joy to many people. And
for this, his life should be celebrated. I know that dark days have arrived,
but after darkness, there is light. Stay strong and be with family and
friends. Their support is priceless. I wish you the best.

------
okeumeni
Sorry for your lost Greg. Nice to share your story it’s inspiring.

------
edw519
_we can only hope we might have a fraction of the positive impact he did._

If the article is any indication, you're off to a pretty good start. Even with
all the cool stuff that he did, you and your sister are probably his greatest
legacy.

My condolences. Thanks for sharing.

